# Giannis Antetokounmpo impressive in first start, battle with Carmelo Anthony



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Bucks rookie Giannis Antetokounmpo's first start began in dubious fashion as he picked up a pair of fouls in less than six minutes and returned to the bench without a point to his name.
> 
> Antetokounmpo's night only got better from there.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/236502051.html


----------

